# Calcott Hall, Mid Wales - March 2015



## Landie_Man (Mar 19, 2015)

So after a lot of umming and arring about where to go, SouthSide and I decided to head deep into Mid Wales and see if this was still doable. It was very well documented over the last three or four years, things had been unfortunately pillaged and its looking worse for wear, but saying that it was worth an hour or so explore, lots of nice picture opportunities and a lot of clearly set up shots. We were a little disappointed at first but it proved to be quite photogenic on the lower floors.

This building had quite an unwelcoming feel which eventually went and we felt at home. Not something I've felt that often tbh.

The place goes under various guises, Red Dress Manor, Calcott Hall etc. The Red Dress has sadly gone missing from the house nestled in the Welsh Valleys.

The four bedroomed hall was built in 1725 and it is well documented that the original previous dweller died in the 1970s and the house has been empty since, however there is Bills from 1998 on the kitchen table, expiry dates from 2002 in the Halls Pantry, and the vehicles parked on the land were taxed up until 2007. 

It would be nice to think it had been left as it was when she died in 1972, but the amount of decay here does not add up with such a long abandonment time. The building was placed on the Listed Buildings at Risk register in 2012. 

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





Thanks for Looking

More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157650982479107/


----------



## HughieD (Mar 19, 2015)

Stunning. Loving the Aga action...


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 19, 2015)

Well that paid off didn't it!  
It just got better the further down I scrolled! 
Fantastic photos as usual, thank you for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 19, 2015)

Great shots! Very nicely done.


----------



## Big C (Mar 19, 2015)

Brilliant shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice pics there. The last couple are ace.


----------



## Greenbear (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm always struck by the way derelict residential places look as if they were abandoned in a hurry. Great pics.


----------



## scribe (Mar 20, 2015)

Lovely work. Incredible place.


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 20, 2015)

What a cracking find.


----------



## smiler (Mar 21, 2015)

You found a gem Landie, fantastic pics, Thanks


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 22, 2015)

You've done a cracking job of this place, (After seeing how trashed the place really is) some real great photos


----------



## marieke (Mar 22, 2015)

I really like the photos of this house.... possibly might have been an unwanted inheritance. Just shows how everything has to be enjoyed in the here and now... lovely lighting to your pictures. Thank you


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 22, 2015)

Great set of images.


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 23, 2015)

Great photos. I love the old residential places.


----------

